
Launchpad: JSFiddle for GraphQL servers - jellekralt
https://launchpad.graphql.com/new
======
djmashko2
One of the creators of Launchpad here, happy to answer any questions! If
you're looking for some examples to get started with, you can find those here:
[https://github.com/apollographql/awesome-
launchpad](https://github.com/apollographql/awesome-launchpad)

Please add your own if you build something cool!

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Probably best to link to the blog announcement, [https://dev-
blog.apollodata.com/introducing-launchpad-the-gr...](https://dev-
blog.apollodata.com/introducing-launchpad-the-graphql-server-demo-platform-
cc4e7481fcba) , to give context of what this is about, instead of directly
into the launchpad UI.

~~~
djmashko2
Yep! Someone else posted it so didn't get to make that call :) I think we
learned we need to make the UI itself have a mini tutorial.

